# trail camera recommendations



## 1099GL (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys its been awhile but i was wondering what type of trail camera i should get. i have a wild game innovations and hate it...pictures would also be nice


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't like that brand either... I use primos cams with good success..


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I think my dad has had 4 or 5 of them and he loves his moultrie m80. Im not sure if they still make them though.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Do a search on this site, 1099, and you won't have to reinvent the wheel. Reconix came out on top but like anything else, there's a cost.

If you are looking to pattern animals, check out the Day 6 Plotwatcher Pro. I've set mine to take photos every 5 seconds, all day, every day, or 12,000 photos per day. It plays back like a movie with the software provided. Battery life is the best on the market. I put in a 16gb card and swap it out with a clean one and go home and watch the show. It misses nothing! Stores a million images and has optional wide-angle and telephoto lenses. Not a lot of detail in the photos, but it will let you know when and where the action is. Once you know the trail routes, place an ordinary trail cam there for best results.

Here is a link on a piece I wrote for Ammoland.com: http://www.ammoland.com/2013/04/day-6-plotwatcher-pro-camera-review/#axzz2c1zLCYkb


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very good article and write up, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great article Glen, thanks!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice review.

That one sounds like the way to go.

Price is not bad either.

Be real nice if there was one that would do the same thing after dark.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been using bushnell trail cameras mostly and had pretty good luck. Any camera that you might want to use, see if it comes with a Fieldscan/Time lapse mode. It's really nice to be able to set a camera to take pictures and not always have to rely on it sensing an animal to take pictures.

I will frequently attach my cameras to my treestands or blinds so that I can get the exact view of what's been coming around and to see if I need to reposition my gear.


----------

